# 29 Gallon tank Diary



## Zoo Maniac (Oct 21, 2009)

Well the fish in my tank have died greatly only leaving me two cories. Here are some pics.


----------



## Zoo Maniac (Oct 21, 2009)

More pics: Btw how do you enlarge them.


----------



## Zoo Maniac (Oct 21, 2009)

Everything in my tank died except for the two cory cats for and ich plague. 

After the disease had passed i bought to longfin red minor serpae tetra and 1 black mystery snail. Today i went again and got thre more serpae tetras.

Im sorry i havent updated in a while though.

Click to enlarge pictures.


----------

